# Spicy Fruit Salsa



## bknox (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been making various versions of this over the years as a nice topping for Chicken and Pork. You can use any fruit you like. I have used blueberries, cantaloupe or just about anything sweet at one time or another. Anyway I am just trying to say this is more a guideline than a rule so have some fun.

*Spicy Fruit Slaw*
This time I made it for pork so I used a lot of Papaya

2 plums, pitted & diced salsa size 
2 Nectarines, same condition 
1/2 to 3/4 of a fair sized Papaya, skinned and diced salsa size 

3 or 4 Tablespoons Jelly. I used a homemade Jalapeno Jelly I made but orange marmalade is excellent for this. 
1 Tablespoon of a decent hot sauce. 

Mix jelly and hot sauce. Toss all together with fruit and serve over pork or chicken. 

Enjoy!
Bryan


----------



## babetoo (Jul 28, 2009)

sounds great. i have been buying a pineapple and peach salsa at the market. it is a good combo for this use. maybe try it as the fruit in your recipe.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 28, 2009)

bknox said:


> I have been making various versions of this over the years as a nice topping for Chicken and Pork. You can use any fruit you like. I have used blueberries, cantaloupe or just about anything sweet at one time or another. Anyway I am just trying to say this is more a guideline than a rule so have some fun.
> 
> *Spicy Fruit Slaw*
> This time I made it for pork so I used a lot of Papaya
> ...



Did you say homemade jalapeno jelly.................please share that with us


----------



## bknox (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Bourbon Its me Bryan. That should be the title of a book.

I will have to dig it up. I make it every almost every year. Its not spicy but has a strong pepper flavor. Its really good. I also make Thai chili jelly every so often. Pretty hot, mainly used as a marinade or for fire eating friends. I will have to find them both and post them for you.


----------



## bknox (Sep 2, 2009)

As requested, Jalapeno Jelly Recipe. I have been really busy but I did not forget about the recipe.

*Jalapeno Jelly*
25 to 30 Jalapeno Peppers with stems, seeds and ribs removed.
1 1/2 cups Cider Vinegar
6 1/2 cups Sugar
1/2 to 1 teaspoons Salt
2 3oz packs of pectine

Cut peppers into chunks. Really does not matter how big, you will be grinding them up. Once chunked liquify them in a blender.

Measure 2 cups of liquified peppers. Hopefully you will have close to that. If you have a little more, because you may have started with bigger peppers, add them in. I find its ok.

Place the ground/liquified peppers, Vinegar, Sugar and Salt in a large pot and bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally. When you are boiling full on stir all the time and allow to boil for 5 minutes. After 5 minutes add the pectin and allow to return to a full boil and allow to boil for 1 minute (pretty standard). Remove from heat and skim off foam. Continue to stir for about another 5 minutes.

Pour into sterilized jars leaving 1/4 inch or so at the top and seal as you normally would in boiling water.

This jelly is not spicy. It has an intense pepper flavor and I use it in sauces and marinades. I always wanted to get my hands on enough red jalapenos to make a red version but I never seem to have that luck.

Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 10, 2009)

*nice*

Your jalapeno gelly sounds so good...as for me in terms of salsa ive also tried guavas, mangoes as well as papaya too and i love some crunchiness to my salsa like a not so ripe papaya and guavas...i also tried green mangoes  but i used Philippine mangoes for it


----------

